
Skype for Linux Drops AMD CPU Support - aq3cn
https://winaero.com/blog/skype-linux-drops-amd-cpu-support/
======
sddfd
I'd suggest changing the headline to, for example,

Skype for Linux now requires SSSE3

Newer AMD processors support SSSE3 and can run Skype for Linux (new means less
than ~5 years).

Also, it would be interesting to know what percentage of users of the old
version did not have a processor that supports SSSE3.

------
stephenr
Skype has never been a fantastically 'first class' app on Mac (or Linux, from
what I've heard), BUT it mostly worked, and was pretty clear cut in
functionality.

It has been _the_ chat/call/video tool for remote business users.

Then they decided to a) try to mimic Snapchat of all fucking things, and b)
make their desktop apps Electron based.

I honestly dont know what the alternative is. For now I'm using FaceTime audio
when possible, and another client has a Slack channel we use, but that's
definitely not something I want to be tied to long term either.

~~~
fwsgonzo
Try discord. Right now its the best voice (and lately video) app second to
none.

~~~
stephenr
That came up in a previous discussion like this. I don't remember exactly what
the wording was, but apparently their terms of use aren't particularly
business friendly, because they're aimed at gamers basically.

I'll see if I can find the comment

Edit: here's the previous Ask HN about it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14935895#14936033](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14935895#14936033)

Also, its worth mentioning that Discord is _also_ Electron.

